# Low Test E / Low Tren A HRT



## Toby Parker (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Am currently on 140mg of Test E a Week (20mg a day injected Sub Q)
Also taking Tren Ace 210mg of Tren Ace a week (30mg a day injected Sub Q)

Have been doing this cycle for the last 10 Weeks.

Am in my forties and am planning on staying on HRT for good.

Am dropping the Test E to 100mg a week for the next 8 weeks. 
I have been told that by using this protocol for Test E that I can do this all year round.

My question is, when dropping my Test E back to 100mg a week, should I just stick solely with the Test E or is it possible to also take Tren Ace too but at a lower dosage say 100mg a week? 

Am very interested in results other low dosage users of Test/Tren have experienced and if it is possible to stay on tren for a long period of time if the dosage is low. 

Thanks to everyone in advance for your help/advice.


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you on a "cycle" or are you on HRT supervised by a Doc?
There is a thread on here by RJ.  He uses a low dose tren, but I forget if he is trt or cruising.


Found the link:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...nt-adding-Tren-E-to-TRT-regimen-(6-months-in)


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 8, 2014)

On a cycle.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 8, 2014)

RJ's on trt. So am I. I've been running 100mg tren a week for awhile now. I'm blasting deca right now too. I tend to get a little soft on deca but I've stayed pretty solid this run so far and I can only attest that to the tren.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 8, 2014)

What's w/the Sub-Q injects?
Is this an HRT thing? i have no idea....


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 8, 2014)

The Sub Q injections were recommended to me for injecting small amounts.
Was told that it saves the muscle from being pinned every single day.

I found that I got results from Sub Q injections.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 8, 2014)

Toby you could pin twice a week and be fine. You could actually pin once a week and be fine too. Not sure why they have you pin everyday.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 10, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Toby you could pin twice a week and be fine. You could actually pin once a week and be fine too. Not sure why they have you pin everyday.



How long have you been running Tren?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 10, 2014)

Cashout ran an experiment some time ago by injecting his test sub-q, if I recall correctly he said it worked fine.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 10, 2014)

Toby Parker said:


> How long have you been running Tren?



Over 3 months now I think. If it's something your going to do, be smart and get blood work a couple months into it to make sure your lipid profile isn't trashed. Even with that low of a dose tren can trash your numbers.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 10, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Over 3 months now I think. If it's something your going to do, be smart and get blood work a couple months into it to make sure your lipid profile isn't trashed. Even with that low of a dose tren can trash your numbers.



Apologies for the 20 questions but how long are you planning to stay on Tren?  

Am going to take your advice and get my bloods checked.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 10, 2014)

Toby Parker said:


> Apologies for the 20 questions but how long are you planning to stay on Tren?
> 
> Am going to take your advice and get my bloods checked.



No definite time line. I've ran tren quite a bit in the last few years so probably the next time I do a long blast of it I'll go back to a straight test cruise. My next tren cycle probably won't be til feb or March though so unless my bloods come back trashed or some other unforeseen problem arises I'll stay at that dose until then.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 11, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> No definite time line. I've ran tren quite a bit in the last few years so probably the next time I do a long blast of it I'll go back to a straight test cruise. My next tren cycle probably won't be til feb or March though so unless my bloods come back trashed or some other unforeseen problem arises I'll stay at that dose until then.



Best of luck with the cycle. My thanks for your help.


----------

